# Odd growth in Phrag seedlings....



## gore42 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had a couple of seedlings from this flask give me odd growth like this. I've seen it before (in fact, I think someone posted a similar question on another forum), but I'm just not quite sure what to do about it.

This is what I'm talking about:







Instead of two leaves forming, it's like a long, tube-like leaf. It may be two leaves, but I can't seem to find a seam to peel them apart  

What do you do when you find a growth like this? Try to peel it apart? Cut it in half? Cut the while thing off?

Thanks 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore

BTW- the flask is Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N x fischeri, so they are 3n seedlings. They are great growers! They're less than a year out of flask, and the largest ones are already a foot wide


----------



## bwester (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no clue, Matt. Thats one of the strangest things I've seen.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 11, 2006)

Have other seedlings that've done this turned out alright?

Also, is that hydroton? (I'm sorry about taking you on a tangent)


----------



## gore42 (Jul 11, 2006)

The only other time I've seen this in person was a seedling of Phrag. Acker's Superstar 4n x Waunakee Sunset (also 3n). I just went to look for the seedling, and can't find it... so it either repaired itself, or died. I'm guessing the latter; it was in a community pot and was neglected. 

Yes, it's hydraton. 

Anyway, I just went and poked at the growth a bit more, and it is certainly a complete tube... there is no natural place to peel it apart. I can feel a good amount of new growth trying to push out from the inside, so I'm going to get my scalpel and slice it open. I'll let you know how it turns out.


- Matthew


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, keep us updated!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 11, 2006)

I had that happen on the new growth of my paph St Swithin and ended up opening the leaf with an exacto knife. The new leaves couldn't push through and ended up being like an acordian. It took a few more leaves to finally straighten out.


----------



## gary (Jul 11, 2006)

I had it happen on a bellatulum seedling. The plant put out a new growth that was normal and I have had no problems since. the plant floweres normally, although not the growth witht the weird leaf. 

Has the plant been near gamma rays, radioactive spiders or kryptonite?

gary


----------



## silence882 (Jul 11, 2006)

It's happened quite a few times to me with Acker seedlings. I just slice open the tube and usually the next leaf is normal.

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

I sliced open the leaf and there was a new leaf emerging, which was still in good shape. The plant looks almost normal now, except for the jagged edges on the newly opened leaf.

Matt


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2006)

This sounds similar to Jane's Phal. post today.
Glad they are all looking promising!


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool. Glad things are ok.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never seen that on phrags, but it is pretty common in paphs, at least with complex crosses. There's not much you can do, beyond slitting the tube-leaf open with a razor. I have never seen flowers on growths that have produced that type of leaf. Take care, Eric


----------



## lindafrog (Jul 15, 2006)

I've had phrags do this tubing thing . I've heard it has something to do with the 4N & 3N , was the plant cochine treated? Like the rest of you I carefully split the tubing leaf, but not all at once, it took a week or so. I did this so the new growth inside the tube could adjust to more air movement.
If it helps I;'ve also heard this is a good sign that the plant is tetraployd.
GOod luck 
from Linda ,
where its 95 outside but the greenhouse is a nice 84 degrees.


----------



## gore42 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Linda 

These seedlings weren't treated, but the Twilight parent is tetraploid. Unfortunately, that means these are going to be triploid, and not good breeders, but they should be beautiful nonetheless 

Those Disas doing ok?

- Matthew Gore


----------

